# Passport change after grant of visa.



## jewelthief (Feb 7, 2015)

Hello!

I have been invited for 189 visa. Although my current passport is valid for next 3 years but I will have to change my current passport and get a new passport to travel to Australia because of some legal issues. My question is that can I change my passport after grant of visa? Can it cause any problem to my travel prospects?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

jewelthief said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have been invited for 189 visa. Although my current passport is valid for next 3 years but I will have to change my current passport and get a new passport to travel to Australia because of some legal issues. My question is that can I change my passport after grant of visa? Can it cause any problem to my travel prospects?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


Hello Jewelthief,

The best to do is you get a new passport then apply for the visa. If you change your passport after your visa wad granted, the your visa is electronically linked to your old passport. Not the new one and you wont be able use the new one.

Or else, after your visa is granted , change your passport and inform DIBP about your change of passport. They will update your information with the new passport. DIBP strongly emphasise on change of circumstance like family, address and passport.

Hassan


----------



## jewelthief (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks for such a quick reply.


----------



## varundev (Apr 20, 2015)

Hello Friend,

I don't think it is matter of worry. Once you arrive in Australia and your passport is expired after three years so you can issue new passport from your embassy and status of your visa will remain same in new passport as embassy work on their own and they complete all correspondence at their end. 

Another option is to issue fresh passport and inform Visa officials about it.

Thank you


----------



## manohar211 (Sep 25, 2015)

Hello Hassan, 
I am in a similar situation. I renewed my passport after my Visa (189) was granted. I found out that using Form 929, we can update the address/passport details and submit it to a department office. I heard that we can update the details through online (ImmiAccount) as well. But, I couldn't find more details on how to do it online. Can you please provide more information on how to inform DIBP on this?

Thanks in advance,
Manohar


----------



## Mustafaa (Apr 27, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I am about to submit 189 visa application but my passport expiry left is 5 months. Should I submit visa application or get new passport and then submit application with new passport details?

Will there be any disconnect if I submit it with new passport details in information provided in earlier documents?

Looking forward for expert opinion. Thanks!


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

There's no problem with updating your passport details either during visa processing or even after (since your granted visa must be linked to your new passport).


----------

